# Transfer files from android to paperwhite2



## masud.shorif (Sep 13, 2014)

I would like to know is there any way to copy/paste or transfer directly any files to kindle paperwhite's document folder. Much like pc.

As now a days we do our lots of downloads and browsing with smartphones, I think it would be really great if we could directly transfer file from android phones to kindle.

Thank You.

P.s.: By transferring I doesn't mean that you upload a file from android then download it to kindle. No, I know that thing. What I want is a direct data transfer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can't physically connect the two devices.

This version of the Send to Kindle App may do what you want: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201061660

I admit, however, I've not tried it myself. But I use the StK app for PC and the Firefox plug in. Both work well and allow you to send a file, or web page directly to your kindle wirelessly. It goes via Amazon so can be, if you wish, archived there as well.

eta: looked a little further into StK for android. The way it works is, if you already have the kindle app on your android device, the file transfer capability of StK is automatically there. This page explains how it works: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle/android. Basically, if you're using an app that's compatible with it, you'll get the option to send to kindle when you 'share' the file you've opened.

One app that's compatible for sure is ES file Explorer, which is free. Here's a link:


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

What do you consider direct?  You could connect both via USB, and drag and drop files from one to the other.  But, not Kindle books, as they normally have DRM keyed to the specific device.  But pdfs and other files, sure, as long as the file type is compatible, like .txt, .mobi or .pdf.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> One app that's compatible for sure is ES file Explorer, which is free. Here's a link:


You won't be able to use this app with your Paperwhite, however. And many, as Susan says, if not most books that are sold through the Kindle store are coded for the device they are downloaded to, so you can't sideload them to a different device.

To clarify what I think Susan means, while you can't hook the two devices together directly, you could hook both devices up to a PC via USB and drag docs from one to another using Explorer on the PC. But the files would have to be DRM free.

Hope this helps.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd understood the OP to be saying that he has files -- not from Amazon -- that he can open on his android device and he'd like to transfer them to his paperwhite.  ES file explorer plus the Kindle app installed should let him do that.

It is true that DRM files, from wherever, will likely NOT work on the PW. As far as I know, Amazon will not even convert them -- you'oll get an email explaining there's a problem -- so the Send to Kindle method is a non-starter.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

How is ES File Explorer going to be able to send files to a Paperwhite?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's apparently compatible with the "send to kindle" function of the kindle for android app. That's according to Amazon's help page.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------

